# Craze by mission/mathews trouble



## uduk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ive tuned and set up alot of bows for 3d competion. Just recently I got the little craze bow for the wife put the high end/dollar, qad rest on and one of my old CBE sights on. The problem is the bow shoots right way right so I added a 5/16 shim under the sight. the bow still shoots right just not as much. whats up? I set the rest and all, with a bow plane lazer just like all the bows i got. could it be the arrows that far out of spine? The wifes just a tiny thing with a 23" draw and pulls about 30# I even shot the thing myself seeing how she is a newbie , even though its tough with my draw being 31" yea Im a knuckle drager. It shoots right about 18" at 15 yards. What you think guys?


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

What arrow, brand,size,length and tip weight. Other than the lazer any other type of tuning done.


----------



## uduk (Sep 10, 2010)

Well dont start laughin yet. but i got some new old stock satillite 2960 bronze series carbon arrows with easton rps/ 70 gr tips the arrow is quit long for her about 28" if I remember right. no problem to cut them Ill never use them oh and there fletched with blazer 2" vanes off their tower jig. they got some helical to the fletch.


----------



## uduk (Sep 10, 2010)

I didnt paper tune she is just a new archer and too inconsistant , I guess I could try it myself I do look funny shootin that little bow compared to my Maitland or Moneymaker. It/ the Craze shoots a group just right a lot. thanks for the reply.


----------



## BuckeyeDeer (May 18, 2009)

Hmmm, seems to me if the arrows are flying well, without kick and actually grouping to the right.......why not move your sights to the right and bring the group to the left? If your arrow is actually getting too far to the right to adjust the sights to compensate for, your bow is extremely out of tune and something is seriously wrong. To accomplish that your arrow would have to be crossing the parallel line of the riser, which to me seems impossible, assuming your rest is even close to being mounted properly. I wouldnt shoot it anymore until you have a professional inspect the limbs, string/cable.


----------



## Blankchecks (Nov 9, 2011)

*Look at this...*

I've had three Mathews bows...take a hard look at idler lean.....some of their bows were known to have the axle holes drilled off...guys couldn't get the left tear out, or the sights far enough over...


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

Blankchecks said:


> I've had three Mathews bows...take a hard look at idler lean.


Just an fyi.......there's no idler on the craze. It's a duel cam bow.
Good luck


----------



## Blankchecks (Nov 9, 2011)

Fireman 09 said:


> Just an fyi.......there's no idler on the craze. It's a duel cam bow.
> Good luck


This is why I tend to PM people advice, there is always some dumb**** that can't make the leap of logic.

Ok, Fireman...check for CAM lean.


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

Blankchecks said:


> This is why I tend to PM people advice, there is always some dumb**** that can't make the leap of logic.
> 
> Ok, Fireman...check for CAM lean.


This is why I tend to reply, there is always some dumb**** that can't give accurate advice.:wink::set1_rolf2:

UDUK,
FWIW both cams were way out (lean and timing) of spec on my daughters Craze when I bought it.
Good luck


----------

